# First day of hunting



## Denaligirl (Aug 28, 2012)

Well my fiance and 5 1/2 month old V Denali are heading out to point some pheasant for the first time today! I am very excited for her since she has been pointing anything moving lately in our yard and I think she is going to do really well and love it. I really don't know anything about hunting and often don't know what you guys are talking about when the hunting jargon is used but I can try and relay what my fiance tells me and update you all when they get home later. Here's a picture I snapped before they left...


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Good luck! 

Is this her first introduction to birds, or is she going hunting for the first time? 

Ken


----------



## Denaligirl (Aug 28, 2012)

Well she has been trained with a pheasant wing & scent, but only in our yard so not sure if that counts for a bird intro. So definitely first time hunting although they didn't see any birds unfortunately.

She actually had a rough start to the day apparently because she threw up in the car on the way there, poor girl. It is not an uncommon occurrence as she has a sensitive stomach but nevertheless, rough start. My fiance reported that although they didn't see any birds, she listened very well, even with another dog there. She is also completely worn out and has been laying down ever since they got home a couple hours ago. So nothing very exciting to report but hopefully they will have more luck next time. I also have to say that although I fully support the whole hunting with your dog thing, I refuse to cook whatever is brought home (even though I've asked that it not be brought home), SORRY! It sort of grosses me out.


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Glad to hear your pup was able to get out in the fields and put in some work. It'll take her some time but hopefully she'll pick it up 

Do you cook meat from the grocery store or eat burgers from fast food spots? I can guarantee that meat is far worse off and worse for you than the fresh game your hubby would bring home. But that's a different rant.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Denaligirl said:


> My fiance reported that although they didn't see any birds


I think that was a very fortunate thing for Denali. Taking a young dog out with zero introduction to birds and gun is a potential recipe for a birdsy and/or gunshy dog. Although some dogs come through it thankfully fine with no preparation, many more do not. _*PLEASE*_ - for Denali's sake find someone in your local Vizsla Club who works with Vizslas and have them help introduce Denali to real birds and a proper introduction to gunfire.

Ken


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

intro to birds at 10wks then gun at 11wks - more birds and the first true hunt at 10mons - you can go to theNAbird breedersAss web site and should be able to find some quail - when intro 2 bird and gun it's always just me and pup with no other distractions - one rule always works - more birds the birdier the gundog will become!


----------



## Denaligirl (Aug 28, 2012)

Yes I will definitely check into the local Vizsla club for any help although my fiance has intro'd pups before into hunting so he does have some experience with it. Of course I realize that with V's it's different so I'll mention it. I know he was counting on it being a slow Monday out there and he was right.

And DMak, yes I know, I know about the meat issue. I get grossed out sometimes with grocery store meat too and don't eat burgers but I'm sure the field birds are much better for me...if someone else cooks it, I'll try it! lol


----------



## jcbuch (Oct 15, 2009)

WillowyndRanch said:


> Denaligirl said:
> 
> 
> > My fiance reported that although they didn't see any birds
> ...


Not to mention starting an intro on pheasants could be a bad thing as well. One spur from a **** bird and your dog may never want anything to do with birds again. I would use a more delicate bird like a pigeon or quail on a young dog vs pheasants. 

Joe


----------



## jcbuch (Oct 15, 2009)

Denaligirl said:


> although my fiance has intro'd pups before into hunting so he does have some experience with it.


And he thought it would be a great idea to take a 5 1/2 month old dog, that has never had any bird contact whatsoever, into the field to hunt and with plans to shoot something over this dog? Am i missing something here? 



Denaligirl said:


> Well she has been trained with a pheasant wing & scent, but only in our yard so not sure if that counts for a bird intro. So definitely first time hunting although they didn't see any birds unfortunately.


I apologize, but with all due respect, this is shocking. Its paramount to teaching someone to learn how to swim by pushing them in the deep end of the pool. Now i certainly do applaud the dog going into the field, but please for the well being of your dog give her an opportunity for success by training her. 

Joe


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/10/dont-make-your-gun-dog-gun-shy.html

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/05/words-of-wisdom-from-long-time-vizsla.html

As I wait for the presidential debate I saw this post and, like Joe, I was quite concerned for the future of a promising hunting dog.

Care to the introduction of the gun is paramount to your success in the field. 

Hungarian Pointers have great senses because they are very sensitive to all sensory inputs. Overwhelm a pup and you may never find your hunting dog.

RBD


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

Denaligirl - love the "first day of hunting" picture - very cute.

About this...


Denaligirl said:


> I also have to say that although I fully support the whole hunting with your dog thing, I refuse to cook whatever is brought home (even though I've asked that it not be brought home), SORRY! It sort of grosses me out.


You will be surprised what these little red dogs will have you doing. A year from now, you will be amazed at what you would have thought you would never ever do, you will actually be doing on a fairly regular basis...they train us very, very well! Life changers these dogs are  But enjoy every minute - they are so worth it!

As far as hunt training, the folks on this forum have so much experience and passion for the V it is awesome (and at times overwhelming). It is easy to make a mistake...we have a 5 year old male (who we purchased at just under two years) and we did something on his first time out with us (too many people/dogs/shots, we will never be sure) but it took two years before he really started hunting again and even now we have days where he just shuts down. So, I guess my point is, these folks know what they are talking about so take it slow and easy...it is a great journey. 

And finally, if you ever get a chance, go out on the hunt. You will be amazed at seeing the dogs work. I wasn't sure I would like it (its early, its cold, etc,), but I am now hooked (although I don't carry a gun...yet).


----------



## Denaligirl (Aug 28, 2012)

BlueandMac- Thank you for that! Your response was much nicer and more supportive than some of the others. 

The one mistake I made yesterday was posting about hunting. My pups day consisted of walking through the woods and recall training, no shots were fired! I understand people on here have a passion for hunting and the "correct way", however, the comments I got were a little harsh (mostly referring to JCBuch). If you want to give me some good advice, I am open to it. I would just appreciate a little benevolence. I will not make that mistake again, lesson learned.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Denaligirl,

Honest, we want you to succeed with your pup! I had never hunted until I got my first Vizsla, Chloe, five years ago. I screwed her up at 4 months old taking her "hunting" with friends. Four large shotguns blasted at a pheasant and the next thing I saw was Chloe's tail tucked under as she ran back to the truck a 1/2 mile away and shook in terror under the truck. She never hunted again or even wanted to be in the field with the sound of shot guns around. Lesson learned the hard way. That one mistake cost me a hunting dog. She is now a loved pet and hiking companion.

The passion is that you win and enjoy the hunt FOR your Vizsla as much as for you. Your dog will love hunting. You will never see joy in a dog more than when he is in the field. 



> My pups day consisted of walking through the woods and recall training, no shots were fired!


I guess we just misunderstood that there was no gun fired.

You do not have to hunt. But if you do and the serious mistake of your pup becoming gun-shy will ruin it for both of you.

I applaud your efforts but not as much as your Hungarian Pointer will.

RBD


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I wouldn't stop posting on the hunting part of the forum. We all learn from each other. Yes, sometimes we come across a little strong but its not intended to be mean. Its was intended to get a point across on how many dogs have been ruined by not introducing gunfire in the correct way.
With Cash, my husbands first gun dog it seemed like I was forever telling him NO. He had set Cash back once and I had to be diligent that it didn't happen again. My husband loves to hunt with friends but I kept Cash with just one shooter on his first hunts. We added more people as he built confidence and experience in the field.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Denaligirl said:


> BlueandMac- Thank you for that! Your response was much nicer and more supportive than some of the others.
> 
> The one mistake I made yesterday was posting about hunting. My pups day consisted of walking through the woods and recall training, no shots were fired! I understand people on here have a passion for hunting and the "correct way", however, the comments I got were a little harsh (mostly referring to JCBuch). If you want to give me some good advice, I am open to it. I would just appreciate a little benevolence. I will not make that mistake again, lesson learned.


People on forums can come across s harsh, as there is no "tone-of-voice" for you to hear.
As mentioned, the advice given, was given with your pups well-being in mind.

For all any of us know, your fiance is a great gundog trainer, and was out doing exactly what the dog needed to be gun-broken.

Just in case he isn't, have him research it a bit. Vizsla's seem more skittish than most hunting breeds, which makes them even easier to make a mistake with.

There are many ways to gun-break, but the main point is that the dog be chasing a bird, completely wrapped up in the moment, when it hears its first shot behind it. 
It associates the shot with good times as opposed to scaring the crap out it.

We started with a starters pistol, aimed away from the dog and moved up in noise level/distance over a number of sessions. Always while she was on the chase. We trained the chase out later.

Our girl is on/off with her confidence and had we not taken it slow, I'm positive that I would have scared her away from hunting by doing too much, too soon. All because I didn't know anything about gundogs, until people taught me.

I learned a lot of what I know from members here, and you should keep in mind that most people here are genuinely trying to help.


----------



## jcbuch (Oct 15, 2009)

Denaligirl said:


> The one mistake I made yesterday was posting about hunting. My pups day consisted of walking through the woods and recall training, no shots were fired! I understand people on here have a passion for hunting and the "correct way", however, the comments I got were a little harsh (mostly referring to JCBuch). If you want to give me some good advice, I am open to it. I would just appreciate a little benevolence


Denaligirl,

If your feelings were hurt by my post, then please accept my apology for hurting your feelings :'(. I posted what i did as a direct result of what you said, 


WillowyndRanch said:


> Is this her first introduction to birds, or is she going hunting for the first time?





Denaligirl said:


> Well she has been trained with a pheasant wing & scent, but only in our yard so not sure if that counts for a bird intro. So definitely first time hunting although they didn't see any birds unfortunately.


That is what elicited my response. As I was under the complete impression that there was a shotgun involved and the dog was taken to go get some birds.



Denaligirl said:


> The one mistake I made yesterday was posting about hunting. My pups day consisted of walking through the woods and recall training, no shots were fired! I understand people on here have a passion for hunting and the "correct way", however, the comments I got were a little harsh (mostly referring to JCBuch). If you want to give me some good advice, I am open to it. I would just appreciate a little benevolence.


 i am all for the fact you and your fiance want to hunt your dog. my Hats sincerely off to you, both. Please just do it properly for the sake and safety of your beloved V. I would be more than glad to give you all the hunt training assistance in the world, if you want it. I believe you live in CT, I am in Ct fairly often and have strong V ties there with field and hunt test people who maybe able to assist in your training. If you like PM or email me and I would be happy to give you my phone number to chat with you or your fiance about training.



TexasRed said:


> I wouldn't stop posting on the hunting part of the forum. We all learn from each other. Yes, sometimes we come across a little strong but its not intended to be mean. Its was intended to get a point across on how many dogs have been ruined by not introducing gunfire in the correct way.
> With Cash, my husbands first gun dog it seemed like I was forever telling him NO. He had set Cash back once and I had to be diligent that it didn't happen again. My husband loves to hunt with friends but I kept Cash with just one shooter on his first hunts. We added more people as he built confidence and experience in the field.


TexasRed as usual, well said! We all learn from each other and it was intended to get a point across, not just to Denaligirl but to so many others out there that think a bird dog comes complete out of the box, just add shotgun and go hunting. No it takes lots of birds, training and conditioning both mental and physical to have a bird dog. I to often see on opening day, people that think they have a dog and go hunting. this could completely become another thread all together, but dog is not ready physically its not in shape, mentally not trained and this can be a recipe for disaster on so many levels. again topic for another thread.
It is my belief, that while training and eventual hunting a young dog. All initial training and first year of hunting are done individually without any other dogs. The only time my immature hunting/trial dogs are run with another dog, even an older experienced dog is when they are competing in a field trial or a hunt test, as they have to run in braces per the rules. all my training is done individual, unless i am working on backing. This is for several reasons, one the dog is working for the handler, not the other dog it is on the ground with, also competition is good but it can set back a competitive dog (create creeping, non steadiness, fighting, flagging, etc to much pressure on a young dog) or a less competitive dog may just shut down completely and never reach its fullest potential as a gun dog.


Lastly,

Denaligirl i again apologize for coming off to harsh, my bad!! I have to remember that i am on a forum of mostly non hunters and I cannot let my over zealous passion for bird dogs cloud my judgment. I, just like you, will not make that mistake again, lesson learned 

Joe


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Hunting begins with GUN SAFETY - sometimes we forget to put this in our hunting posts - empty and broken gun in and out of a field - safety talk be for entering a field so every one is on the same page - I only hunt upland birds with shooters that carry a HIGH gun - no pup or person gets hurt if only shooting the sky - the list goes on and on - when it comes to PIKE's and my safety - better hurt feelings than something else -


----------



## Denaligirl (Aug 28, 2012)

Thank you to everyone who wrote in with their words of support. I am taking all of it to heart and am going to be discussing it with my fiance (he does not get involved with this forum). As I said in the original post, I know NOTHING about hunting and after some of the comments didn't know how to defend my fiance properly and was totally regretting the post. He has some experience but is not an expert and I'm sure could use some help doing it right. We want what is best for our pup and that is the most important thing, all egos aside! I plan on doing some research today and getting some reading material for my fiance to look at. I do appreciate all the advice so far. 

@Joe- I forgive you! I know you are just very passionate about the dog & sport and that I can't fault you for. I appreciate your offer of help as well and will PM you if my fiance is interested. I would be interested in any recommendations for hunting dog trainers in CT, as I could suggest this to my fiance. It is possible he may be interested in hiring a professional to help him. Thanks again and no hard feelings.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Dena -several good pointer training videos out there - But just use what works for you and your V - as in life use moderation ( except bourbon ) V's are a Very soft hard hunting pup - ie: feelings easily hurt - repetition make it fun with lots of praise always works


----------



## jcbuch (Oct 15, 2009)

Denaligirl said:


> We want what is best for our pup and that is the most important thing, all egos aside! I plan on doing some research today and getting some reading material for my fiance to look at. I do appreciate all the advice so far.
> 
> @Joe- I forgive you! I know you are just very passionate about the dog & sport and that I can't fault you for. I appreciate your offer of help as well and will PM you if my fiance is interested. I would be interested in any recommendations for hunting dog trainers in CT, as I could suggest this to my fiance. It is possible he may be interested in hiring a professional to help him. Thanks again and no hard feelings.


The best place to really start off if you want to educate yourself and your dog at the same time is with your local Vizsla Club. I am not sure if CVVC really does much training as a club. Where i would start is with the North American Versatile Hunting Dog Association or NAVHDA local chapter. These clubs are typically hunting people who train their dogs together, love taking in new members and teaching them to train a dog for hunting. You will find them a great support network. Hopefully they are close enough to you geographically. What I like about this group is typically they break up into groups depending on how many dogs are there. so lets say 30 dogs in 3 groups of 10 dogs. each group gets a few senior members who knows how to train dogs. You then go off and train each of your groups dogs individually. So you get to work with finished dogs, intermediate dogs, novice dogs and even beginners. You get a great education on what to do for you starting dog and can then apply it at your local field. here is the link for the CT club. http://www.snenavhda.org/

Another thing to consider is a DVD video. I do like the perfect start and perfect finish training videos as they work with novice dogs and give you the basics with several novice dogs. training a dog, like most things, is so much about situational experiences. And we all know experience is the best teacher. I
http://www.perfectionkennel.com/video_series.htm 
this is great if you want to train the dog on your own or best if used in conjunction with an experienced trainer. If you like let me know what town in CT you live in and i will see who i know that is closest to you and someone i would recommend.

Joe


----------



## Denaligirl (Aug 28, 2012)

OK Joe thanks for the suggestions. I saved the link to the local club and will check into it. We are in Hartford county, very centrally located and still close to places like Marlborough & Hebron which I think have hunting grounds. If you know of anyone good in our area, let me know, thanks!


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Denaligirl, CVVC is hosting a hunt test this weekend in East Windsor. It sounds like it might be near you. Obviously your pup won't run in the test, but it could be a fun way to meet people from the club, see the other dogs, and maybe meet some trainers. 

Steve had been planning to take Gracie down for the weekend... but then she went into heat on Saturday. Bummer. I have one very disappointed Vizsla dad! Luckily the pup doesn't know.


----------



## Denaligirl (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks VictoriaW, that's good to know & is close to us. I should probably know this but what does CWC stand for?


----------



## Denaligirl (Aug 28, 2012)

Nevermind Victoria, I figured it out and found it online. We are going to try & go, thanks again!


----------



## jcbuch (Oct 15, 2009)

Denaligirl said:


> Thanks VictoriaW, that's good to know & is close to us. I should probably know this but what does CWC stand for?


Denaligirl,

Great that you are close to east windsor and the flaherty field trial grounds. That is why i go to CT with my dogs. The grounds are great trial and hunt grounds. Not far off of 91. Here is a link of what is happening at flaherty and when
http://www.ct.gov/dep/cwp/view.asp?A=2700&Q=331868

Joe


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

Denaligirl - didn't realize you are a neighbor to our south...we live in Mass near Springfield! CVVC (Connecticut Valley Vizsla Club) events are always a great way to meet people and make contacts. The field trial area is very nice there too. If you get to go, enjoy! Ask questions...everyone loves to talk about their dogs!

I personally haven't been to any NAVHDA events, but as Joe mentions, they do seem to have more actually training activities. And I have heard good things about them too. 

There is a whole other world out there...I had no idea the dog related things that go on (field trails, hunt tests, confirmation shows, agility, rally, obedience)...it really is quite amazing.


----------



## jcbuch (Oct 15, 2009)

BlueandMac said:


> There is a whole other world out there...I had no idea the dog related things that go on (field trails, hunt tests, confirmation shows, agility, rally, obedience)...it really is quite amazing.


LOL,
yes if you let it, your red will lead you down an incredible journey. Wether it be hunting, field trials, hunt tests, conformation, rally, obedience, hiking, kayaking or what ever. You will most likely do things you never thought you would have done because of these Red dogs, they can change your life literally. What ever you do, the best part is you will see some great places and meet countless new friends along the way. ENJOY THE RIDE!!

Joe


----------



## Denaligirl (Aug 28, 2012)

Yes our little diva has already changed our world for the better in the few months we've had her and am looking forward to that other world opening up even more. I already wonder how I got on before without her! 

Regarding the hunt test this weekend, what is the deal with being a spectator? Is it alright we go with our crazy puppy in tow? Anything special I need to know? Thanks.

Oh and BlueandMac, I have seen postings sometimes about meet ups in Mass..hoping to be able to make it one of these days. The meet ups tend to be way up there (not sure if you go) but if the meet up ever comes closer to Springfield or CT, please let me know!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Joe, 

Took a look at the website you attached. I am impressed.

_2012 FIELD TRIAL DATES
DR. JOHN E. FLAHERTY FIELD TRIAL AREA
EAST WINDSOR, CT

DATES

ORGANIZATION

Jan. 30 - Feb. 2nd	Area CLOSED for Storm Damage Clean-up
March 24, 25	
Southern New England Brittany Club
March 31 & April 1	Gordon Setter Club of America
April 6, 7, 8	Nutmeg German Shorthair Club
April 14, 15	TarTan Gordon Setter Club
April 21, 22	Associated Field Trial Club of CT
April 27, 28, 29	Connecticut Valley Vizsla Club
May 5, 6	New Britain Field Trial Club
May 10, 11, 12, 13	P.A.N.E. Field Trial Club of Connecticut
May 18, 19, 20	Central Connecticut Field Trial Club
May 25, 26, 27, 28	Spruce Brook Field Trial Club 
June 1, 2, 3	Hudson Valley German Short-haired Pointer
June 8, 9, 10	Mayflower GSP
June 16, 17	Nutmeg German Short-haired Pointer Hunt Test
June 24	TarTan/Connecticut Valley Vizsla Club
August 18, 19	Spruce Brook Field Trial Club
August 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30	Associated Field Trial Club
Aug 31 & Sept 1, 2, 3	New Britain Field Trial Club
September 7, 8, 9	Central Connecticut Field Trial Club
September 15, 16	Central New England Brittany Club
September 17, 18, 19, 20	New England Brittany Championship
September 22, 23	P.A.N.E. Field Trial
September 28, 29, 30	S.N.E.B.C. Field Trial
October 6, 7	
Gordon Setter Club of America
October 8, 9, 10, 11	Northeastern Shooting Dog Championship
October 12, 13, 14	New England Futurity
October 20, 21	TarTan Gordon Setter/P.A.N.E. Hunt Test
October 27, 28	Nutmeg GSP Hunt Test/CT Valley Vizsla Hunt Test
November 2, 3, 4	Mayflower German Short-haired Pointer Field Trial
November 9, 10, 11	Nutmeg German Short-haired Pointer Club
November 16, 17, 18	Hudson Valley GSP Field Trial Club
November 23, 24, 25, 26	U.S. Complete Field Trial
December 1, 2	Connecticut Valley Vizsla Club

2012 FIELD TRIAL DATES
MANSFIELD HOLLOW FIELD TRIAL AREA
MANSFIELD, CT

DATE

ORGANIZATION

March 11	American Hunting Dog Club
March 25	American Hunting Dog Club
March 31	Yankee Waterfowlers Hunting Retriever Club
April 1	American Hunting Dog Club
April 15	Yankee Waterfowlers Hunting Retriever Club
April 21, 22	American Hunting Dog Club Test
May 12	Yankee Waterfowlers Hunting Retriever Club
May 13	CASDA Trial
May 19	Yankee Waterfowlers Hunting Retriever Club
May 20	American Hunting Dog Club
June 2, 3	CASDA Trial
June 9	Yankee Waterfowlers Hunting Retriever Club
June 23	Yankee Waterfowlers Hunting Retriever Club
July 15	American Hunting Dog Club
August 5	American Hunting Dog Club
August 19 American Hunting Dog Club
September 1, 2	Irish Setter Club of Central Connecticut
September 8, 9	American Hunting Dog Club
September 15	Yankee Waterfowlers Hunting Retriever Club
September 29, 30	CASDA Trial

2012 FIELD TRIAL DATES
SUGARBROOK FIELD TRIAL AREA
PLAINFIELD, CT

DATE

ORGANIZATION

April 7, 8	CASDA Trial
April 15	American Hunting Dog Club
April 21, 22	CASDA Trial
May 6	American Hunting Dog Club
May 19, 20	Yankee Weimaraner Club
June 3	American Hunting Dog Club
June 17	American Hunting Dog Club
September 8, 9	CASDA Trial
September 29, 30	Yankee Weimaraner Club AKC event
October 6, 7	Portuguese Pointer Club of America
October 13, 14	Sugarbrook Field Trial Club
October 21	Yankee Waterfowlers Hunting Retriever Club
October 28	Yankee Waterfowlers Hunting Retriever Club
November 11	CASDA Trial

2012 FIELD TRIAL DATES
NOD BROOK MANAGEMENT AREA
SIMSBURY/AVON, CT

Date

Organization

March 4	Shoreline Retriever Club
March 11	Shoreline Retriever Club
March 18	Shoreline Retriever Club
March 24	Southern Berkshire Golden Retriever Club
March 25	Shoreline Retriever Club
March 31, April 1	Nutmeg Weimaraner Club
April 7	Southern Berkshire Golden Retriever Club
April 15	Southern Berkshire Golden Retriever Club
April 20, 21, 22	Labrador Retriever Club of Greater Boston
May 5	Southern Berkshire Golden Retriever Club
May 6	CT Waterfowlers
May 12	Southern Berkshire Golden Retriever Club
May 19, 20	Central Connecticut Spaniel Club
May 26, 27	Central Connecticut Spaniel Club
June 3	Southern Berkshire Golden Retriever Club
June 10	Central Connecticut Spaniel Club
June 29, 30 & July 1	Southern Berkshire Golden Retriever Club Hunt Test
July 7, 8	Yankee Waterfowlers
July 21, 22	Shoreline Retriever Club
July 28, 29	Central Connecticut Spaniel Club- Canceled
August 11, 12	Central Connecticut Spaniel Club
August 18	CT Waterfowlers Association
August 25	Nutmeg Weimaraner Club
August 31, & Sept. 1, 2	Central Connecticut Spaniel Club
September 8	Southern Berkshire Golden Retriever Club
September 15, 16	West Hartford Game Club
October 7	Southern Berkshire Golden Retriever Club
October 13, 14	West Hartford Game Club
October 21	Shoreline Retriever Club
November 3, 4	Nutmeg Weimaraner Club
November 10, 11	West Hartford Game Club

_
That is more field trials and hunt tests in four places in a small state then we have in the 10 western states combined. No wonder it costs a fortune in time and gas to get a title out here. Wow!

Happy trails and trials,
RBD


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Denaligirl, we took Luna to her first hunt test in Falmouth, MA in Sept. It was a 2 day event with braces each day. You are fine to go there as a spectator (we had out other vizsla Flynn with us) but you'll need your dog to be on a leash and to be well behaved. The dogs who are there to compete are not interested in playing with other dogs. Also, just keep it mind while it is very interesting to be there, you can't really see much in terms of actual testing. It happens pretty far away from where spectators hang out. 

We still need Luna to get one more ribbon fin order to get her JH but we are not ready to do it this weekend in CT though we'd love to (we are close in MA). For her first 3 ribbons, we had her trainer handle her (he introduced her to birds and guns in a very controlled way - he is excellent. There were 8 months of training before she even went for her first JH hunt test and she has never officially been "hunting" yet). For her final ribbon, my husband is going to handle her but he is new to this so he is working with her trainer to learn the ropes. 

Best of luck to you and your girl.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

redbirddog said:


> That is more field trials and hunt tests in four places in a small state then we have in the 10 western states combined. No wonder it costs a fortune in time and gas to get a title out here. Wow!
> 
> Happy trails and trials,
> RBD


Hey RBD,
It is a lot, but if you note - that is ALL trials, a vast majority of them are Retriever Trials, Spaniel Trials, Search and Rescue trials, American Field Trials, etc. Pare out the Pointing dog AKC trials only and it's a much different picture.

That said - our states ARE much larger and there is a lot of travel between them. Working a 5 state midwest or East Coast region is a whole lot less driving than a 5 state Western region.

Ken


----------



## Denaligirl (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks Flynnandlunasmom, If we do go, most likely Denali will come. She tends to be very well behaved in public which is nice. It's when we are home that she acts up! It sounds like you have a great hunter on your hands. I hope we are in the same boat one day, working on ribbons and such!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Ken - RBD - if PIKE was a beagle or Red Bone hound we would have more trials to go to - VVith Hall-o-VVeen coming up - a costume for PIKE may be in order - VVhat do you think ? the other side is look who is sponsoring the eVent and you will know if it's for pointers


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

REM,
A little black shoe polish on Pike's nose and overfeed him for a while and he could win a Red Bone **** hound trial.

Racoon hunting sounds interesting. At least it looked that way in the Disney classic movie done from the book "Where the Red Fern Grows."

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/04/where-red-fern-grows.html

One day I'm coming east and hunt with you and Pike. The tales, after the hunt's over around a campfire with a good glass of bourbon, would be worth the air fare. 8)

RBD


----------



## jcbuch (Oct 15, 2009)

RBD

Yea lots of trials held up there. But only the flaherty grounds run pointing trials. Still there are around 20 pointing dog trials. The trial competition is very tuff in the northeast and midatlantic states as its all breed trials so u run against some great pointers, brits and gsps as well as vizslas. As far as i know only the weims close off to their breed only. Not sure is that the same in the west? Or do they have v only trials?

Joe


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

JC - V's are always a TRIAL - LOL


----------



## jcbuch (Oct 15, 2009)

R said:


> JC - V's are always a TRIAL - LOL


Lol no doubt, REM. where are you in kentucky? I might head your way in the future, my friend lives that way and when my boys pups are born, we might bring one out to them and trial our way back.

Joe


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Jc - Danville - VVe had the Vp debate this year - I thought it was a Vizsla Pointer debate - LOL


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

RBD - went on 2 **** hunts in the 70's back then a good **** hound would sell for 5K + - go figure - Elk Creek hunt club in Owenton Ky used to have 2 live pigeon fields owned by Bill Mcguire ( he won the US open sporting clays title not 2 many years back ) talk about betting - nothing 2 c the winner take home 10k - we have a Fox hunt club in Lexington Ky - 20+ fox hounds - they are pretty dogs - Kentucky - what a great place to liVe !


----------

